# Saw a maskhole verbally assault a lady = instant kharma



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

I was at some shole overpriced market that’s serviced by a delivery company, orange bags don’t know which.

I was standing at the meat counter and this guy starts in on this lady next to me about the type of mask she has on and then after she leaves I notice him glaring at her across the store.

I also notice they both had some kind of branded bags so as I watched him glare at her making her visibly uncomfortable to the point she seems to have hidden in the restroom to keep that creep away from her, typical scumbag maskholelib stuff. See it everyday, probably drives the small Prius covered in 13.1 and commie nonsense, live and let live guy and don’t harass women.

As I was leaving she happened to be behind me in line and I struck up a conversation, she said no one has ever complained and pointed out that she had a throwaway cotton mask on and a hand stitched covering over it rainbows etc, clear as day.

So I mentioned to her that I don’t know what company policies for her are but generally gig economy jobs don’t allow 2 people and I noticed that he was shoppping with something else, a female slug of some kind and told her to report it. The checker bothered by the story even provided his name and they apparently contacted the local company rep and reported them, in short they said they would verify the story but they have a strong policy against discrimination and shoppers who work with someone else will be terminated.

A happy ending hopefully, otherwise don’t maskhole from a glass house, don’t maskhole at all weaklings.

I should probably also mention this entire thing attracted at least 2 white knights that were much larger than that troll and I kinda prayed he would take it even 1 step farther.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

You make a great Social Justice Warrior! You've earned an extra Soy Decaf Grande Mocha Latte! Good job!


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> You make a great Social Justice Warrior!


Hey look it's that kid who was making impudent claims of wishing genocide against his political superiors, maybe that was you with the slug or maybe you are the slug, it could have been a Kevin.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm sensing anger. Is anyone else sensing anger?


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

You should probably talk to someone about your misplaced rage Bruce, it’s ok that kale is back ordered, you’ll live.

shot in the dark but I bet someone wants to unionize and just got a firsthand lesson on what happens to unions when they back the wrong Xi.

my bosses want it, it will help them to push automation, first they will promote monthly checks, declare bankruptcy to “reorganize” and come back to the market with minimum workforce and no former contractor liabilities. Some of the investors are already frothing over pump and dump in the lead up to a “fresh” company ala MySpace, Facebook.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

This is a most bizarre thread.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Bizarre like the way antz drive or bizarre in that it violates the npc crowd think, probably both, the matrix is real.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

seems this should be in stories....or that's just me. I dunno. Still don't get it.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Cool.

So..ummm...move this thread to the politics section where this garbage belongs.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

SHalester said:


> seems this should be in stories....or that's just me. I dunno. Still don't get it.


have you tried sex panther, I heard it works 60% of the time, all the time?

you are looking a little purple in the face, maybe try a self massage &#129395;

this thread belongs in trigger bait, I'm landing all the squish today.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> seems this should be in stories....or that's just me. I dunno. Still don't get it.


One of these is required to understand this thread


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

circuitsports said:


> have you tried sex panther,


happy to report I have no idea what that is. Not 100% certain I even want to know.

changed my mind: this belongs in 'chatting'; isn't really a story that one can follow wo a lot of hints and subtext.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Weed doesn’t make you smarter baby Buffalo, nice try looking for another excuse to get high though, also hemp fiber stinks, sorry not sorry.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This is a most bizarre thread.


Soon Guido will be here thinking it's about him


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This is a most bizarre thread.


mark_mark?



circuitsports said:


> have you tried *sex panther*, I heard it works 60% of the time, all the time?
> 
> you are looking a little purple in the face, maybe try a self massage &#129395;
> 
> this thread belongs in trigger bait, I'm landing all the squish today.


Is that kinda like


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

WTF is everyone talking about?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I like a protein shake in the morning.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

circuitsports said:


> You should probably talk to someone about your misplaced rage Bruce, it's ok that kale is back ordered, you'll live.
> 
> shot in the dark but I bet someone wants to unionize and just got a firsthand lesson on what happens to unions when they back the wrong Xi.
> 
> my bosses want it, it will help them to push automation, first they will promote monthly checks, declare bankruptcy to "reorganize" and come back to the market with minimum workforce and no former contractor liabilities. Some of the investors are already frothing over pump and dump in the lead up to a "fresh" company ala MySpace, Facebook.


Shot in the dark will get you banned from Youtube.
( they think you are talking guns . . .)
Liberal Censorship.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 559661


Peta will come & " save" your abused Bunny by Euthanasia.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

OK. I get it.
The sky is blue.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 559661


nom nom


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

New Member ❌
Likes Overpriced Shithole Markets ✔
Star Rating ❌
Meat Eater ✔
Notices Everything ✔
Rides Given ❌
Company Policy Man ✔
Tattletale ✔
White Night ✔


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

circuitsports said:


> have you tried sex panther, I heard it works 60% of the time, all the time?


Typo? I think you meant to say partner, not panther?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> happy to report I have no idea what that is.





Amos69 said:


> Is that kinda like





The Gift of Fish said:


> Typo? I think you meant to say partner, not panther?


It's made with real bits of panther, so you know it's good.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Mask threads on UP.Net grow like mushrooms in bullshit.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

I like cheeseburgers


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I would have calmly asked, are you the mask police? Just to watch his commie face turn red


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> I like cheeseburgers


Oooh, I love cheeseburgers (Doubles). That's my ultimate weakness. [It's like the number one bulking food for my bodybuilding routine that I like to do on the side.] Specifically I like bacon as well, and I prefer the burgers to be grilled, _not_ flat topped. And then add an egg onto the burger, dude there's nothing else like it. Protein-carbs and flavor is what's all about.

Oh....ummm..Ooops, my bad... what was this thread about again?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 561155


That is some serious hack work

is your contractor in junior high?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> One of these is required to understand this thread
> 
> View attachment 559631


That didn't work.

This might make it all make sense...


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

New2This said:


> That didn't work.
> 
> This might make it all make sense...
> 
> View attachment 561235


Surely you must be joking.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Surely you must be joking.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> That is some serious hack work
> 
> is your contractor in junior high?


That was the gut out, not build. After Iniki there was a serious shortage of skilled labor and parts. I have found all manner of tomfoolery and crap inside the walls here on the Coconut Coast.


----------

